# Lost but not forgotten



## Corpuswife

I belong to a church sponsored divorce support group.

One of the ladies that belongs has been sick in the hospital. They couldn't figure out, through testing, why she was ill. More than likely stress related illness. She is out now but stayed for several days. Man, I can sympathize!

Anyway, her husband in March..packed his bags and left. No warrning, no discussion. 

They had NO communication at all. He would not talk to her. 

This weekend he showed up, after her hospital stay, asking for reconciliation. He apologized and wants to really work on the marriage again. Wow! She was shocked to say the least but has allowed him back into her life. They have much work to do.

One of the other guys, in the support group, saw him in church...he said "do you mind if I pick your brain. It might give me some insight as to what my wife is thinking." The man said "sure." Basically "when you left what were you thinking and doing and what brought you back?"

The man said "when I left I felt free. Like finally I could do what I want and gain happiness. What I found was I would go to bars and think why I am I here...I have this at home. I would go to activities and think about my wife. Not all of the time as I would keep myself busy. However, when I came home at night (alone) that is when I really started mssing her. I would read the Bible but never let it sink it. Finally, I read it one day and it MEANT something."

This gave me hope last night...even though he left for 7 months with no contact. Can you imagine his wife...I am sure she thought he was NEVER coming back??


----------



## Feelingalone

Wow. That is all I can say. I hope he follows through for her.


----------



## Punkie

Corpuswife said:


> I belong to a church sponsored divorce support group.
> 
> One of the ladies that belongs has been sick in the hospital. They couldn't figure out, through testing, why she was ill. More than likely stress related illness. She is out now but stayed for several days. Man, I can sympathize!
> 
> Anyway, her husband in March..packed his bags and left. No warrning, no discussion.
> 
> They had NO communication at all. He would not talk to her.
> 
> This weekend he showed up, after her hospital stay, asking for reconciliation. He apologized and wants to really work on the marriage again. Wow! She was shocked to say the least but has allowed him back into her life. They have much work to do.
> 
> One of the other guys, in the support group, saw him in church...he said "do you mind if I pick your brain. It might give me some insight as to what my wife is thinking." The man said "sure." Basically "when you left what were you thinking and doing and what brought you back?"
> 
> The man said "when I left I felt free. Like finally I could do what I want and gain happiness. What I found was I would go to bars and think why I am I here...I have this at home. I would go to activities and think about my wife. Not all of the time as I would keep myself busy. However, when I came home at night (alone) that is when I really started mssing her. I would read the Bible but never let it sink it. Finally, I read it one day and it MEANT something."
> 
> This gave me hope last night...even though he left for 7 months with no contact. Can you imagine his wife...I am sure she thought he was NEVER coming back??


wow now thats what i call a blessing and a tearful lil storie. im happy for the both of them best of luck to you both . wow!


----------



## Corpuswife

He's in the military and will be coming home again in a bit. The minister told them that during this reconciliation time (while he's away) that they were not to have any conversations with the opposite sex. 

This was to probably make her feel more comfortable. I would guess.


----------



## lost1234

another wow! i feel so much for her, i hope it all works out for them!


----------



## sadwithouthim

I just thought this was a lovely story and wanted to bump it up. Must be the Divorce Care group I'm doing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

